# Plate Violation.



## Unit7 (Oct 8, 2007)

we got this knuckle head at work that says that because he is a fire fighter he can take off his front plate and put on a TRL (Thin Red line), the thing is he has the MA Red and White plates. i have been tellin' him to lose the TRL before he gets giged, but you know wanna be's.

Violation? Yes no? can i get a MGL number to throw at him next time i see him?-


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you serious? You work at Allied Barton. Does his front plate violation offend you that much?

Either way, throw these numbers at him: 90-6 and a whole 35 bucks out of his pocket. That'll teach him. Unless he kicks your ass for being one of those "guys".


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

MM1799 said:


> and a whole 35 bucks out of his pocket. *That'll teach him*.


hahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-6.htm

Chapter 90: Section 6. Display of number plates; temporary number plates

Section 6. Every motor vehicle or trailer registered under this chapter when operated in or on any way in this commonwealth shall have its register number displayed conspicuously thereon by the number plates furnished by the registrar in accordance with section two or five or by temporary number plates authorized by the registrar as hereinafter provided, *one number plate to be attached at the front and one at the rear of said motor vehicle*, and one number plate to be attached at the rear of said trailer, but if the registrar issues but one number plate it shall be attached to the rear of the vehicle so that it shall always be plainly visible. The said number plates shall be kept clean with the numbers legible and shall not be obscured in any manner by the installation of any device obscuring said numbers, and during the period when the vehicle or trailer is required to display lights the rear register number shall be illuminated so as to be plainly visible at a distance of sixty feet. No number plates other than such as are procured from the registrar or such as may be authorized by him for temporary use, except as provided in section three, shall be displayed on any motor vehicle or trailer so operated; provided, that a motor vehicle or trailer which by reason of its interstate operation is registered in this commonwealth and elsewhere may display the register number plates of this and any other state or country in which it is registered, if, while being operated on the ways of this commonwealth, the number plates furnished by the registrar, or temporary number plates authorized by him as hereinafter provided, are displayed as required hereby. If any number plate supplied by the registrar is lost or mutilated or if the register number thereon becomes illegible, the owner or person in control of the vehicle for which said number plate was furnished shall make application for a new number plate, and thereupon the registrar shall issue to such applicant a permit allowing him to place a temporary number plate bearing his register number on said vehicle until a number plate of the regular design is made and delivered to said applicant; provided, that all such temporary number plates and the register numbers thereon shall conform to the regular number plates and be displayed as nearly as may be as herein provided for said regular number plates. Any motor vehicle or trailer may, if duly registered, be operated, pushed, drawn or towed or remain upon any way between the hours of twelve o'clock noon on the date on which its registration expires and twelve o'clock noon on the following day, if the following day is the first day of the new registration period, and if such vehicle or trailer displays its register number for either registration period as otherwise required by this section.

Your co-worker has been misinformed about his right to remove his front plate to show his support for his fellow firefighting buddies and is subject to a $35 civil infraction should someone have bucket heads in their gun sights.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

I say 100 gig for 90 - 9

Chapter 90: Section 9. Operation of unregistered or improperly equipped motor vehicles, tractors, trailers, etc.

Section 9. No person shall operate, push, draw or tow any motor vehicle or trailer, and the owner or custodian of such a vehicle shall not permit the same to be operated, pushed, drawn or towed upon or to remain upon any way except as authorized by section three, unless such vehicle is registered in accordance with this chapter and *carries its register number displayed as provided in section six,* and, in the case of a motor vehicle, is equipped as provided in section seven.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

spd722 said:


> I say 100 gig for 90 - 9
> 
> Chapter 90: Section 9. Operation of unregistered or improperly equipped motor vehicles, tractors, trailers, etc.
> 
> Section 9. No person shall operate, push, draw or tow any motor vehicle or trailer, and the owner or custodian of such a vehicle shall not permit the same to be operated, pushed, drawn or towed upon or to remain upon any way except as authorized by section three, unless such vehicle is registered in accordance with this chapter *and* *carries its register number displayed as provided in section six,* and, in the case of a motor vehicle, is equipped as provided in section seven.


you forgot a word.

Please don't tell us you wear a uniform and carry a gun.


----------



## afd414 (Nov 7, 2007)

o boy from the handicapped to the blind here


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hahahahhahahahahah


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

94c said:


> you forgot a word.
> 
> Please don't tell us you wear a uniform and carry a gun.


I did not forget the word. If the vehicle is registered and not carrying its registration plates it could be either one 90-6 not displayed, 90-9 missing a number plate

Since the vehicle is not in compliance with 90-6 then it would not be in compliance with 90-9.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

spd722 said:


> I did not forget the word. If the vehicle is registered and not carrying its registration plates it could be either one 90-6 not displayed, 90-9 missing a number plate
> 
> Since the vehicle is not in compliance with 90-6 then it would not be in compliance with 90-9.


+1

Read it again. 90-9 says that in order for a person to operate, push, tow or draw an MV or trailer or permit the operation, pushing, towing or drawing of an MV or trailer, the MV or trailer must be BOTH registered and have its plates properly displayed in accordance with 90-6. So it requires both to comply with the section, not violate both to be in violation of the section. Violation of either one makes it a violation of the section, period.

Don't believe me. Look here. 90/9/A-Number Plate Missing...$100 1st offense...$1000 Subsequent Offenses.
http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsandjudges/courts/districtcourt/trans924revisedcmviassessments.pdf

90-6 if you feel like being nice. 90-9 if the person is an A-hole.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Ya, and see how fast your instructed to "call the station ASAP" when you call for a tow because the car only has one plate. I'll leave that to "those guys."
P.S.-and have fun at the Judge's appeal when his/her honor looks at you crosseyed and hands down a NR. It's the violators' right to be an A-hole at a traffic stop, but you have the power of the pen, even if it is just a $35 gig.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

resqjyw0 said:


> So it requires both to comply with the section, not violate both to be in violation of the section.


Can't argue with that logic...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

90/9 is ONLY if there are NO plates at all on the vehicle.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Mikey682 said:


> Ya, and see how fast your instructed to "call the station ASAP" when you call for a tow because the car only has one plate.


Good point. Looking over the wording got me all screwed up. Forget what I said.



j809 said:


> 90/9 is ONLY if there are NO plates at all on the vehicle.


shhh...you're average firefighter doesn't know that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Unit7 said:


> we got this knuckle head at work that says that because he is a fire fighter he can take off his front plate and put on a TRL (Thin Red line), the thing is he has the MA Red and White plates. i have been tellin' him to lose the TRL before he gets giged, but you know wanna be's.
> 
> Violation? Yes no? can i get a MGL number to throw at him next time i see him?-


Nothing screams "wanna be" more than quoting MGL when you don't have the authority to enforce it.

If full-time, academy trained police departments like BU & BC can't get Chapter 90 powers, I kinda doubt Allied-Barton will be getting citation books anytime soon.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Nothing screams "wanna be" more than quoting MGL when you don't have the authority to enforce it.
> 
> If full-time, academy trained police departments like BU & BC can't get Chapter 90 powers, I kinda doubt Allied-Barton will be getting citation books anytime soon.


 I dunno Bruce, They could get deputized by Goddis


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Back to the "Thin Red Line" for a moment. We know the ding dings stole that concept from the police because they are not creative enough to come up with their own ideas. So, just change the color of the line.

If the thin blue line is supposed to represent the line between order and chaos, what is the meaning behind the thin red line? The line between fire and water? I have yet to figure it out and not one fire fighter I have asked can explain (surprising).


----------

